# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk >  How to care for Mini Pellia?

## shrimppaste

Hi Guys,

I have been trying twice to get minipellia to grow in my tank. But each time they would be infested with BBA. I really like them and hope to succeed but as they are pretty expensive, I really want to make sure they grow this time round. I have chiller and CO2 and I dose using EI method so nutrient is abundant. So I really don;t know why it is infested with BBA. Would the way I tie it affect it too? Thanks!!

----------


## Tian85

Might be not enough CO2 and cause slow uptake by your plants. What colour is your drop checker showing??

----------


## shrimppaste

Cannot be not enough CO2. The other plants are doing ok. My drop checker is showing 6.5 and my KH is 4 so this means my CO2 ppm is at 30+  :Smile:  Sigh Maybe I switch to Peacock moss  :Smile:

----------


## magpie

I also don't think is the CO2 problem. Mini-Pelia will grow without injection of CO2 but need low temperature. You may want to place the mini pelia at a site with less water movement.

----------


## Foxtrotperv

Perhaps you can try less fert as they are less dependent on that.  :Smile:

----------


## shrimppaste

I have chiller and it is at 25 degrees. As for fert, I really need to cause I have other plants. Haha. I think I will switch to moss instead  :Smile:

----------


## StanChung

Grows well in the shade I noticed. Have to be 'patted' each WC to loosen up mulm.
Very sensitive to chlorine.

----------


## shrimppaste

AH!!!! I think the patting is the key!!! It should be stated in all mini pellia care sheet!!! Hahahah!

----------


## altezza_87

can pellia be grown in a tank with temperature of around 26 to 27 degree celsius?

----------


## anaconda

I think your tank is too comfortable for the mini pelia. Most likely too much nutrient

All my batches are growth in a non-co2 non-chilled non-fert tank 1 ft tank, 9 watt light 6-7 hours a day. Growing very well and kinda fast. They MUST be tied on wood. I tried other things like plastic or steel messes, smooth stones etc etc . All dont work. Tie them on wood, drop them in the tank and ignore them. Grow and spread very fast

I use to sell them, sold many batches. Now got lazy just let them overgrow and only clearing those loosen by the fish shrimps or snails

----------


## Gucci

> I think your tank is too comfortable for the mini pelia. Most likely too much nutrient
> 
> All my batches are growth in a non-co2 non-chilled non-fert tank 1 ft tank, 9 watt light 6-7 hours a day. Growing very well and kinda fast. They MUST be tied on wood. I tried other things like plastic or steel messes, smooth stones etc etc . All dont work. Tie them on wood, drop them in the tank and ignore them. Grow and spread very fast
> 
> I use to sell them, sold many batches. Now got lazy just let them overgrow and only clearing those loosen by the fish shrimps or snails


I have success with mesh looks nice to me i use 24 watt T5 lighting 7 hrs a day with no fert and C02 temperature 24 c . Though it looks messy but its growing well.

----------

